
Leader of U.S. vaccine push says he‘ll quit if politics trumps science - tdhttt
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/09/leader-us-vaccine-push-says-he-ll-quit-if-politics-trumps-science-approval-process?rss=1
======
cercatrova
I like the pun in the title.

